# ما هو الفرق بين الدبلومة والماجستير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## الفقير لله طارق (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركات​اعرف ان هناك دبلومة او ماجستير فى تخصص معين فما هو الفرق بينهما؟؟​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدبلومة بتكون عامة شوية بمعنى انك مثلا بتحضر دبلومة انشائية يبقى بتدرس بعض المحاضرات فى مواضيع جديدة لبعض المواد الانشائية مثل structure- soil- reinforced coىcrete يعنى بتدرس مواضيع جديدة فى المواد الدراسية الانشائية لمدة سنتين وبتمتحن فى نهاية كل ترم فى المحاضرات التى قمت بدراسته والموضوع ما بيحتاجش الى ابحاث تقوم باعدادها كما انه لا يشترط تقدير للدبلومة يعنى ممكن مقبول ولكن علشان تكمل بعدها ما جيستير لابد انك تحصل على تقدير جيد على الاقل فى الدبلومة
اما بالنسبة للماجيستير لابد انك تحصل على تقدير تراكمى جيد على الاقل لو حتحضر من غير دبلومة او انك تحصل على تقدير فى الدبلومة وبتحضر اول سنة تمهيدى بتدرس محاضرات معينة تختص بنقطة بحث معينة ستقوم باعدادها فى موضوع الرسالة - نقطة البحث يتم اختيارها بالاتفاق بينك وبين المشرف 
تكون محاضرات خاصة بنقطة البحث ومن الممكن ان تقوم باعداد بعض الابحاث فى سنة التمهيدى بخصوص اى مادة بعدها بتقوم بالبحث فى موضوع الرسالة بجميع الابحاث والمراجع والمجلات المختصة بالقسم الذى تدرس به وتتابع دوريات الابحاث ممكن ايضا يكون عندك شغل عملى يعنى موضوع البحث فيه تجارب معملية مثل الخرسانة او التربة او خواص المواد يحتمل ان تكون نقطة البحث نظرية من خلال البرمجة على الكمبيوتر او عملية من خلال المعمل بعد الانتهاء من كتابة الرسالة من خلال التعاون مع مشرف الرسالة بيتم التقديم للمناقشة لتقوم بمناقشة الرسالة ومنح الدرجة بعدها ممكن تكمل الدكتوراة لو حبيت ويشترط فى الماجيستير الحصول على دورة المحادثة والنجاح فيها الى هى دورة التويفل
فى نظام عندنا جديد للماجيستير يشبه الدبلومة يعنى بيكون سنتين ومحاضرات ولكن الفرق انه بيكون فى بحث صغير بيتقدم ومصارفها اعلى شوية من النظام السابق وما بيكونش فيها مناقشة او تويفل كما انك ما ينفعش تحضر بعدها دكتوراه مثل النظام السابق مجرد انك تاخد ماجيستير كمسمى لكن ليس بنفس صعوبة وخبرة النظام السابق
النظام الاصلى للماجيستير الى فى مناقشة بحث بيكون مكلف كتير وصعب ومحتاج طولة بال شوية لانه بيستهلك مجهود ووقت لانك بتعمل مفروض الرسالة فى موضوع جديد بتكتشفة يعنى او بتكمل على ابحاث اخرين من حيث انتهى الاخرون 
يعنى لو نفسك تحضر دراسات عليا اما انك تكون معيد فى الكلية اما لو كنت دارس عادى لو حابب تكمل فخليك فى النظام الجديد للماجيستير لو موجود عندكم والا حضر دبلومة لان النظام القديم للماجيستير متعب ومكلف وفى الغالب معظم الناس ما بتكملش لانه مكلف وبيضيع فرصك فى الالتحاق بعمل مناسب او انك بترتبط بعمل وفى النهاية ما بتكملش لانك موش عارف توفق بين العمل والدراسة


----------



## سنفور شاطر (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا ست اميرة وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء اختى الفاضلة اميرة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 أبريل 2009)

وجزانا واياكم وشكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## تركيا (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم
بس التسمية العالمي لهذه الاقسام تابتة ولا تختلف من بلد لاخر من دبلومة او ماجستير بنظام القديم او ماجستير بالنظام المشب للدبلومة ؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الدبلومة بتكون عامة شوية بمعنى انك مثلا بتحضر دبلومة انشائية يبقى بتدرس بعض المحاضرات فى مواضيع جديدة لبعض المواد الانشائية مثل structure- soil- reinforced coىcrete يعنى بتدرس مواضيع جديدة فى المواد الدراسية الانشائية لمدة سنتين وبتمتحن فى نهاية كل ترم فى المحاضرات التى قمت بدراسته والموضوع ما بيحتاجش الى ابحاث تقوم باعدادها كما انه لا يشترط تقدير للدبلومة يعنى ممكن مقبول ولكن علشان تكمل بعدها ما جيستير لابد انك تحصل على تقدير جيد على الاقل فى الدبلومة
> اما بالنسبة للماجيستير لابد انك تحصل على تقدير تراكمى جيد على الاقل لو حتحضر من غير دبلومة او انك تحصل على تقدير فى الدبلومة وبتحضر اول سنة تمهيدى بتدرس محاضرات معينة تختص بنقطة بحث معينة ستقوم باعدادها فى موضوع الرسالة - نقطة البحث يتم اختيارها بالاتفاق بينك وبين المشرف
> تكون محاضرات خاصة بنقطة البحث ومن الممكن ان تقوم باعداد بعض الابحاث فى سنة التمهيدى بخصوص اى مادة بعدها بتقوم بالبحث فى موضوع الرسالة بجميع الابحاث والمراجع والمجلات المختصة بالقسم الذى تدرس به وتتابع دوريات الابحاث ممكن ايضا يكون عندك شغل عملى يعنى موضوع البحث فيه تجارب معملية مثل الخرسانة او التربة او خواص المواد يحتمل ان تكون نقطة البحث نظرية من خلال البرمجة على الكمبيوتر او عملية من خلال المعمل بعد الانتهاء من كتابة الرسالة من خلال التعاون مع مشرف الرسالة بيتم التقديم للمناقشة لتقوم بمناقشة الرسالة ومنح الدرجة بعدها ممكن تكمل الدكتوراة لو حبيت ويشترط فى الماجيستير الحصول على دورة المحادثة والنجاح فيها الى هى دورة التويفل
> ...


 
ماشاء الله عليكي م. أميرة.. مشاركة تستحقين عليها درجة الماجستير (القديم وليس الجديد :68

شكراً جزيلاً لك.. 

قيموها يا جماعة.. بتستاهل :20:​


----------



## TBH2022 (4 أبريل 2009)

اسمحوا لي
الدبلوم هو عبارة عن دراسة متقدمة للمواد الهندسية فمثلا التحليل الديناميكيي للمنشآت لا يتم تدريسه خلال الليسانس (البكالوريوس) و أيضا دراسة و تصميمم العناصر الإنشائية الخاصة و أيضا الرياضيات العالية 
جميع هذه المواضيع تدرس في الدبلوم 
أما للماجستير فهو قد يتضمن بعض المواد بالإضافة إلى موضوع بحثي تقدمه كرسالة و تناقشه أمام لجنة من الهيئة التدريسية و مدة الماجستير من 2-3 سنوات 
و لكن في الدول الأوروبية لا يوجد دبلوم بل ماجستير مباشرة لماذا؟؟ 
لأن مدة دراسة الهندسة هي 5 سنوات لذلك عندما تتحدث مع طالب هندسة من هذه الدول سوف يقول لك :i have got my diploma و يقصد بذلك دراسة 5 سنوات 
و الآن في سوريا و بما ان دراسة الهندسة المدنية تحتاج إلى خمس سنوات قد تم إلغاء الدبلوم و الحاق مواده بالماجستير.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ماشاء الله عليكي م. أميرة.. مشاركة تستحقين عليها درجة الماجستير (القديم وليس الجديد :68​
> شكراً جزيلاً لك.. ​
> 
> قيموها يا جماعة.. بتستاهل :20:​


 

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يارب يكلامك ويبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (4 أبريل 2009)

لاأجد ما أعبر به أختى الفاضله الكريمه الفاهمة أميره ولكن من قال لأخيه أو أخته جزاكم الله خيرا فقد أجزله فى الشكر والعطاء 
جزاكى الله كل الخير مهندسه اميره ياأميرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2009)

مهندس ابراهيم قال:


> لاأجد ما أعبر به أختى الفاضله الكريمه الفاهمة أميره ولكن من قال لأخيه أو أخته جزاكم الله خيرا فقد أجزله فى الشكر والعطاء
> جزاكى الله كل الخير مهندسه اميره ياأميرة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك


----------

